# OT: OKC Team To Be Named 'Thunder'



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> OKLAHOMA CITY -- The registrar for all of the NBA's Internet domain names reserved okcthunderbasketball.com and okcthunderbasketball.net on July 10, according to information gleaned from whois.net.
> 
> CSC Corporate Domains describes itself as a domain name management company for corporations, law firms and intellectual property professionals. It is the registrar of record for nba.com and all other domains managed by NBA Media Ventures, LLC.
> 
> Over the course of the past two weeks, KOCO.com and SportsXtra have worked together to research what's called whois information on more than 200 domain names, with the focus primarily on possible nicknames such as Barons, Outlaws and Thunder. Most domain names and variations of them had been registered well before the settlement between the city of Seattle and the former Seattle Supersonics of the NBA.


http://www.koco.com/sports/16925692/detail.html

I like it actually. Better than Outlaws.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I really like it ... OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER. It will take while to grow on folks. SEATTLE SUPERSONICS was perfect.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not bad. Better use those black/gold jerseys that someone made a sample of though.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

it hasn't been reported on the net yet though


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Not bad. Better use those black/gold jerseys that someone made a sample of though.


where might i find those?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

True, it doesn't stand up to Supersonics, its a shame this had to be, better luck for OKC


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Apparently it's not official yet. It's one of 3 possibilities and this is the only name that's been released.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think they should be named the tornadoes.


----------

